# Redfish and a big ole Trout



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Hit the ULM this weekend ....to chase some reds, I needed some drag pullage! It'd been a little too long since the last time I got drag sreamed and my line sang in the wind with a big red on.

In all we caught about 12 reds over 2 days between 2 of us, and a couple trout mixed in including this 29 incher. She'd already spawned out so she was only 6.5'bs... but always love catching a big girl and she was shallow up there with those reds too. It just really hasn't been hot enough to concentrate the trout out deep and the winds and clouds have continued to keep the water cool enough...it is warming though. We kept 1 eater red and one 21 inch trout to eat, the rest were cpr'd.

What made the difference was info that is in the Shallow Redfish DVD - Marsh and Grass Flats. Understanding wind driven current (not just knowing about it) but really understanding where the sweet spots in the wind driven current and knowing where to look for it really saves a lot of running and looking, gives you more productive time to fish the good stuff.

What on? plastics. Mostly clear silver sparkle and bone, something that looks like a mullet would work just fine...rigged with a jig head when the grass wasn't floating and then weedless after the grass started coming up. Had one red follow my bait for like 20 yards before finally engulf it...it was awesome.

Having quality gear from Simms, TiteLine Fishing Rods, Lews Reels, G-Spot Services, and SunCoast Marine Works in LaMarque who take care of my outboard for me and keep me safe on the water .... makes a difference in my confidence and being able to focus on finding fish.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

*Uno Mas*

Here's a better pic that shows her size a little better.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

It's been refreshing this summer how much I've used the wind driven currents to find not only redfish but trout as well... pretty consistent too.


----------

